# will the bucs now be the mavs of the east



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

their lineup is scary and has all dif. types of weapons

First off Gary payton plays D and dishes out more assits than nash.. but i think hell ignite the fire power...

Then Mike Redd stroking 3s.. masons above the rim game averaging 15+ and tim thomas whos still waiting for his breakout game.. this team is tight!!

You also got a great pg now comin off the bench who is the best mid range shooter in the game in sam cassel.. if they can get any kid of rebounding out of gadzuric or whoever else they put in.. then i think theyll be a eastern conf final team with the pacers


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

The bucks are at best, a miniature version of the Mavs.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Nope. They have the PG in Payton and the shooter in Redd but who do they have to match Finley? Not to mention the fact that other than Thomas they have no post presence.

As for Cassell being the best mid range shooter in the league, he's not. That's Rip Hamilton.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Payton and Cassell play the same position
Redd and Mason play the same position


Things need to be fixed.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Too bad they traded Dirk for Tractor Traylor.

LMAO! DOH!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The bucks are not as deep as the mavs. They will however make the playoffs now. this trade is bad news for Orlando.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

poor man's mavs, at best.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah, it's not comparable. They have a great PG in Payton, with probably the best PG off the bench in the league in Cassell, other than that, Redd is no Finley and Thomas and Mason are ok, but where's the Bucks' Nowitzki?? there's none. They have good players but that doesn't garantee they'll be a contender or even a great team, they'll only be good if they know how to play because sometimes having good players isn't enough, take for instance the Bucks themselves last year, a team with Cassell, Allen, Robinson, Mason and Thomas, wouldn't you call that a very good bunch of players individually? they didn't make the playoffs.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

The bucks did not improve their lineup at all. They already had a good guard in Cassell, and they traded away their best shooter for another guard? o_0 This team is very deep when it comes to guards, but they lack a decent front court. They should have traded for a forward or center.

PG - Payton, Cassell
SG - Redd, Mason
SF - Kukoc, Thomas
PF - Mason
C - ???

See what I mean? No depth.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> The bucks did not improve their lineup at all. They already had a good guard in Cassell, and they traded away their best shooter for another guard? o_0 This team is very deep when it comes to guards, but they lack a decent front court. They should have traded for a forward or center.
> 
> PG - Payton, Cassell
> ...


Since they are deep at guard they do have some depth, but they have forwards and big ones at that its just that they are not ready as of yet in Marcus Haislip and Jamal Sampson


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think they are too deep at guard. It's redundant to have Payton! It's a waste of roster spot! They need to trade either Payton or Cassell. Nash and Van Exel=deep at guard. Payton and Cassell = redundant, waste of salary, and waste of roster spot

Stupid, stupid trade.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*LOL*

Sure can't be no Mavs, sure can't be anywhere near the Mavs, they made themselves worse after the trade in my mind. Especially next year, this was as dumb as the Bulls drafting Jay Williams and everyone said I was crazy, no difference here.


----------

